# HOLY SHIT I found FIRST TRUE OMEGA CHAD! Let me OMEGA CHAD PILL entire forum. I found new CHAD that MOGS all other males GTFIH!



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

For someone to be considered omega Chad he has to mog other males so hard that he doesn't seem human anymore.

And this guy is exactly that.

And no matter how much you might say I suck his dick (which I do) you can't cope when you actually see him.

Other male models while being gl never still seem like normal humans. No one mogs other males like this guy everyone seems subhuman compared to him. True God.

Take Leo Stuke pill!







Look at this picture this is what Omega Chad looks like. Something we can never reach.He doesn't seem like a real person but more like sculpture a perfection. His face seems unreal.






He has God tier features without looking like a autistic Ogre. No matter how much you cherry pick he looks godly. He is perfect bland of insane development and bone structure and God tier beauty.
















Probably the best picture ever taken. How can we male subhumans call ourselves humans when Chad like this exsits.




Videos I found of him in motion that isn't close up like some are but taken from distance without distortion. I just can't cope 







Even from worst angles possible downard ones.Imagine looking like this from any angle in casual video. Imagine going to dates looking like that. We can only dream


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 31, 2021)

I mog him


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## NarcyChadlite (Jul 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1249509



HOLY FKN SHIT I LITERALLY COPIED THAT MEME TO POST HERE AND SECOND EARLIER U JUST DID WTF


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

Yeah I suck his cock but what's your opinion on him?


looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1249509


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

NarcyChadlite said:


> HOLY FKN SHIT I LITERALLY COPIED THAT MEME TO POST HERE AND SECOND EARLIER U JUST DID WTF


What do you think of the guy I posted ?


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> I mog him


Lol. But srs bro what do you rate him


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 31, 2021)

"Idk bro, blonde hair and his philtrum is 1mm to long. 4.5psl tops "

Jk, Seriously he is 8psl. I cannot find any flaws with his face, he is gymaxxed and has excellent dimorphism without being an ogre. He cannot fail at life if he mantains that looks level. "But everyone is born equal sweaty"


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> isnt omega supposed to be like the lowest tier in the hierarchy


My bad sry then I thought it's like beyond terachad but yeah you get the point


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> View attachment 1249521
> 
> "Idk bro, blonde hair and his philtrum is 1mm to long. 4.5psl tops "
> 
> Jk, Seriously he is 8psl. I cannot find any flaws with his face, he is gymaxxed and has excellent dimorphism without being an ogre. He cannot fail at life if he mantains that looks level. "But everyone is born equal sweaty"


Exactly I knew you would see it too bro.

Like people here always find a way to cope how someone isn't true terachad.

Like all his flaws are so small that you wouldn't even notice them in motion.

You can only hope to never run into guy like this


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

Too generic


----------



## Cali Yuga (Jul 31, 2021)

look like manlet framelet


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jul 31, 2021)

he is gay btw


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Too generic


Common bro cope it doesn't mean anything to girls irl.

Averageness and looking like culturally enforced ideal is what makes you even more godly


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

Cali Yuga said:


> look like manlet framelet


I was talking about face because face is everything plus his body has high jb appeal


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> he is gay bt




Bad video tbh.

Since it's upclose and distorted plus he is bulking there so bloated.

Still mogs that guy to astral plane and back.

Also he is not gay he says bisexual so he can make money on only fans. He makes a ton of money there so obviously pays off to larp


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Common bro cope it doesn't mean anything to girls irl.
> 
> Averageness and looking like culturally enforced ideal is what makes you even more godly


perhaps not but there are people that are least as good looking but on top of that has striking features making them stand out
he looks like a Stephen James and Tyler Maher mix


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> perhaps not but there are people that are least as good looking but on top of that has striking features making them stand out
> he looks like a Stephen James and Tyler Maher mix


But if he looks like mix of these two terachads doesn't that make him terachad too?

I mean just look at pics and motion I posted it's insane bro how gl he is


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> But if he looks like mix of these two terachads doesn't that make him terachad too?
> 
> I mean just look at pics and motion I posted it's insane bro how gl he is


hes definitely a chad and probably have among the highest jb appeal you can get but hes not outstanding in comparision to the other top dudes on here, his coloring is quite generic imo and his eye area isnt as good as theirs


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> hes definitely a chad and probably have among the highest jb appeal you can get but hes not outstanding in comparision to the other top dudes on here, his coloring is quite generic imo and his eye area isnt as good as theirs


Agree with him having jb appeal and appeal to younger prime women def.

Yeah he does have generic coloring true.

But when I said he is terachad I meant in appeal irl not in looking exotic and alien like some models. 

Yeah his eye area isn't exactly ideal so it's minor failo. Still his eyes are almost perfect appeal wise.

But other than that idk to me he mogs other psl gods to hell and back in Prue bone structure craniofacial development and forward growth which is even more important imo.

What psl gods did you have in mind that mog him?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Agree with him having jb appeal and appeal to younger prime women def.
> 
> Yeah he does have generic coloring true.
> 
> ...


I'd agree on the appeal part, he would have no problem since he looks like the epitome of a tiktoker with top tier bones
But he lacks that striking and mysterious component, sure it might not be important to get laid but it makes you look more interesting, O'Pry for instance would probably get mired more if he went out on the streets and stand out more overall, his looks are unique making him more intriguing. Gandy, O'Pry, Dellisola etc


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 31, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> I'd agree on the appeal part, he would have no problem since he looks like the epitome of a tiktoker with top tier bones
> But he lacks that striking and mysterious component, sure it might not be important to get laid but it makes you look more interesting, O'Pry for instance would probably get mired more if he went out on the streets and stand out more overall, his looks are unique making him more intriguing. Gandy, O'Pry, Dellisola etc


ya that faggot chico is a meme


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> ya that faggot chico is a meme


this is what chico does to generic looking models


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 31, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> this is what chico does to generic looking models
> View attachment 1249565
> 
> View attachment 1249566
> ...


Just use men larping as women for proof


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Just use men larping as women for proof


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> I'd agree on the appeal part, he would have no problem since he looks like the epitome of a tiktoker with top tier bones
> But he lacks that striking and mysterious component, sure it might not be important to get laid but it makes you look more interesting, O'Pry for instance would probably get mired more if he went out on the streets and stand out more overall, his looks are unique making him more intriguing. Gandy, O'Pry, Dellisola etc


But Opry looks aspie imo. Like he has something off about ratios or something. Symmetry too.

As for Gandy and Delissiola they look trucel level recessed next to this guy tbh.

Only person ever in history imo that could be close to this guy in appeal to prime women is maybe Chicho.

But even God like Chicho looks recessed and like he has weak bone structure compared to this guy. So I think this guy would mog in motion irl because he would look more like a god casually turning around


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 31, 2021)

he is very good looking but I always laugh when someone says “X PERSON IS THE BEST LOOKING OF ALL TIME” because there will always be someone with a different opinion.

There is an objective PSL rating, yes, but that doesn’t mean people don’t have subjective opinions on what is attractive.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> But Opry looks aspie imo. Like he has something off about ratios or something. Symmetry too.
> 
> As for Gandy and Delissiola they look trucel level recessed next to this guy tbh.
> 
> ...


he is making himself look like an aspie


you seem to like prettyboys
thoughts on lucky blue? does he mog them also


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 31, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> this is what chico does to generic looking models
> View attachment 1249565
> 
> View attachment 1249566
> ...


chico is not better looking than him.


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> he is making himself look like an aspie
> 
> 
> you seem to like prettyboys
> thoughts on lucky blue? does he mog them also



Lucky Blue is also tera Chad imo.

But guy I posted is too brutally well developed and has perfect bone structure that he mogs Lucky Blue .


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> chico is not better looking than him.


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> he is very good looking but I always laugh when someone says “X PERSON IS THE BEST LOOKING OF ALL TIME” because there will always be someone with a different opinion.
> 
> There is an objective PSL rating, yes, but that doesn’t mean people don’t have subjective opinions on what is attractive.


Who mogs the guy I posted in pure appeal and aesthetic plus perfect development and bone structure.

I think this guy is closest to objectively best looking man in the world we know of.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Lucky Blue is also tera Chad imo.
> 
> But guy I posted is too brutally well developed and has perfect bone structure that he mogs Lucky Blue .


Thoughts on Trevor Signorino


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 31, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Who mogs the guy I posted in pure appeal and aesthetic plus perfect development and bone structure.
> 
> I think this guy is closest to objectively best looking man in the world we know of.






Idk I always thought Matt Bomer was the best objectively


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Thoughts on Trevor Signorino
> View attachment 1249587


Chad with very high appeal.

But not terachad. Terachads lower ones are Lucky Blue for example though I'm not sure if he is terachad. Probably Strjd then Chicho Zach Cox idk why letters are tiny now lol and bit beyond all of them is guy I posted since he has that godly bone structure and beauty imo


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> View attachment 1249591
> 
> Idk I always thought Matt Bomer was the best objectively


He is extremely good looking also terachad I forgotten about. But objectively imo lol doesn't make sense I know but ok guy I posted mogs him. Much better development overall shorter midface better forward growth and much much better carniofcial development Bomer looks recessed compared to him.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 31, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> He is extremely good looking also terachad I forgotten about. But objectively imo lol doesn't make sense I know but ok guy I posted mogs him. Much better development overall shorter midface better forward growth and much much better carniofcial development Bomer looks recessed compared to him.


Hexum and Drago?
They bonemog him


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 31, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> He is extremely good looking also terachad I forgotten about. But objectively imo lol doesn't make sense I know but ok guy I posted mogs him. Much better development overall shorter midface better forward growth and much much better carniofcial development Bomer looks recessed compared to him.


Agree to disagree then


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 31, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1249584


keep worshiping boneless cucks also it's over for him. his run was short lived.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 31, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> he is gay btw



Is he natural? Or what kind of roids give such a body?


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 1, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Hexum and Drago?
> They bonemog him


They have low appeal they appeal to raosties because of Harmony.

And tbh his guy has more healthy well developed feel to his face like beautiful while they look orge


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 1, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Agree to disagree then


Care to elab


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 1, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Is he natural? Or what kind of roids give such a body?


Idk but there he is at his worst.

You can look at YouTube what he looks like when he cuts.

Idk I don't think so. I think he just has straight square shoulders so basically good bone structure in body too with amazing insertions. A bit small for older women top tier appeal for jbs


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 17, 2021)

op is literally a fagot.. 
"oh my god I found him so hot I'll post it for my fag friends to see"

jfl
being objective, chris carmack is kind of like this guy and has a stronger face than he has. So no, he is not this giga chad like u're saying


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Aug 17, 2021)

Me after lefort 2 and then ccw lefort 1


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 17, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> op is literally a fagot..
> "oh my god I found him so hot I'll post it for my fag friends to see"
> 
> jfl
> being objective, chris carmack is kind of like this guy and has a stronger face than he has. So no, he is not this giga chad like u're saying


You are joking or srs no jb would choose Carmack over this guy jfl


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 17, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Me after lefort 2 and then ccw lefort 1


Wow srs you are too thinking about lefort 2+ CCW bro. Pm pics I'm curious to see what you look like if that's fine? I don't mean to rate just to see because I'm considering it too I mean I could rate but I don't think you care about my opinion in that regard. But would be helpful in regards to surgery help if we have same facial issues


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Aug 17, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Wow srs you are too thinking about lefort 2+ CCW bro. Pm pics I'm curious to see what you look like if that's fine? I don't mean to rate just to see because I'm considering it too I mean I could rate but I don't think you care about my opinion in that regard. But would be helpful in regards to surgery help if we have same facial issues


Would be nice to get both in theory but between price, risk, combined recovery, and just how hard it would be to have both done, I’m just hoping for a ccw lefort 1. Obviously anyone recessed is gonna improve from a lefort 2 or 3 but that doesn’t mean you can actually get it


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 17, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Would be nice to get both in theory but between price, risk, combined recovery, and just how hard it would be to have both done, I’m just hoping for a ccw lefort 1. Obviously anyone recessed is gonna improve from a lefort 2 or 3 but that doesn’t mean you can actually get it


Yeah thinking the same bro. But sometimes I still consider lefort 2. How bad is your recession and how does it look like mine is pretty bad from side. Can you pm me?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 17, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> You are joking or srs no jb would choose Carmack over this guy jfl


over young carmack? jfl


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 17, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> View attachment 1275196


This guy is just better higher appeal version of Carmack. Better angularity and structure plus more wide youthful ideal for jbs look


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 17, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> This guy is just better higher appeal version of Carmack. Better angularity and structure plus more wide youthful ideal for jbs look


no, he does not got a better structure than carmack. stop talking bullshit, you're just in love with him like a little bitch you are. But ok, I'm not going to cut down on your virtual boyfriend anymore. pass well.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 17, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> no, he does not got a better structure than carmack. stop talking bullshit, you're just in love with him like a little bitch you are. But ok, I'm not going to cut down on your virtual boyfriend anymore. pass well.


Carmack is unironically low appeal only saved by extremely good bones women wouldn't like him that much


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 17, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Carmack is unironically low appeal only saved by extremely good bones women wouldn't like him that much


stop talking nonsense. women watch greys anatomy cause of him.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 17, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> stop talking nonsense. women watch greys anatomy cause of him.


I don't get people like you you spit auststic delusional rumbling like that as if it was a fact.

Irl I never saw jbs foam for his construction worker or a mechanic dad type of face and build. While I know they go crazy for Cox and Stuke types


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 17, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I don't get people like you you spit auststic delusional rumbling like that as if it was a fact.
> 
> Irl I never saw jbs foam for his construction worker or a mechanic dad type of face and build. While I know they go crazy for Cox and Stuke types


me?autistic? you're the one spending hours on this site writing essays
I just come here to laugh, make others laugh and make my small observations.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 17, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> me?autistic? you're the one spending hours on this site writing essays
> I just come here to laugh, make others laugh and make my small observations.


If so mirin are you slayer irl btw


----------



## fernandobrocolli (Aug 17, 2021)

looks like a ramdom gay porn star


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Bad video tbh.
> 
> Since it's upclose and distorted plus he is bulking there so bloated.
> 
> ...



is it me or did i legit get gay vibes from him


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 18, 2021)

fernandobrocolli said:


> looks like a ramdom gay porn star


he has an only fans jfl


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 19, 2021)

Based he makes 50k a month has a video on it.


Xangsane said:


> he has an only fans jfl


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 19, 2021)

Overrated


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks a bit like dolph


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 10, 2021)

He would mog even more with dark brown hair & Eyebrows


----------



## Catawampus (Sep 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> this is what chico does to generic looking models
> View attachment 1249565
> 
> View attachment 1249566
> ...


I know exactly which video that is from


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 10, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> He would mog even more with dark brown hair & Eyebrows


True would be even bigger god but he is unstoppable tera Chad as it is tbh


----------



## oldcelloser (Dec 14, 2021)

very homosexual thread OP


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 14, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> For someone to be considered omega Chad he has to mog other males so hard that he doesn't seem human anymore.
> 
> And this guy is exactly that.
> 
> ...



straight looksmax users be like


----------

